# comment vérifier si un nombre est pair ou impair



## patrickrochon (11 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

je débute en C/C++

j'aimerais créer une structure if() qui vérifie si un nombre entré par l'utilisateur est pair ou impair ?

J'ai un peu de difficulté à établir la condition, est-ce qu'il existe une sorte de isInteger  ou quelques chose ?

merci à l'avance pour l'aide


----------



## CarlitO (11 Octobre 2005)

Il te suffit de tester la division euclidienne de ton nombre par 2. Si le reste est z&#233;ro, il est pair, sinon...


```
#include<stdio.h>
main()
{
int n;
printf("n vaut?");
scanf("%d",&n);
if (n%2==0)
    printf("%d est pair\n",n);
else
    printf("%d n'est pair\n",n);
}
```


----------

